# anyone remember "space rangers"?



## baldur27 (Dec 4, 2006)

space rangers was a TV show that was aired in 1993 but was canned after 6 episodes. I just found out it was relised on DVD a couple of years back I'm gonna try and get ahold of a copy and I was just wondering if anyone remembers the show as fondly as I do?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought I recognised the name for a brief moment, but then I realised I was actually thinking of the little packets of crisps that you can buy, called Space Invaders! 

Or are they Space Raiders? Hmm...Yeah, I think they are, and Space Invaders is the video game!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 4, 2006)

There was a 1950s TV show called Rocky Jones Space Ranger but I've never heard of the 1993 show.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, although I'm trying to forget, it was bloody awful.   A shop near me has had a video in the window for the past 3 years without even an enquirey .


----------



## ScottSF (Dec 5, 2006)

It's the one with Helen Hunt and some guy who had this collar that he would take of to smell for some kind of bad guy.  If that was space ranger then I remember and 6 episodes were 6 too many.  But I'll watch anything with space ships, it's a problem.  They could fill a space ship full of cabbage and I would be glued to the set, haha.  I remember that being around the same time as Space: Above and Beyond and Earth 2.  Earth 2 was the best of the lot.


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 7, 2006)

I remember the show but it was gone before I ever had a chance to really form an opinion.


----------



## Sibeling (Dec 11, 2006)

Wasn't that the show where the Japanese guy who usually plays villains played some sort of alien who had good fighting skills? There was a fight at the end and the alien told their captain to 'move like water' or something.. 
It was a long time ago, but I still remeber the show because for me it was one of the first sci-fi TV series.


----------



## The Technophobe (Dec 11, 2006)

Check Google - Space Rangers. Take second choice and Bobs your Auntie.
I am glad they are making more Babylon 5 but it was a pity about Crusade.


----------



## baldur27 (Dec 13, 2006)

nah crusade was bad it had to go but I'd be interested to see more babylon


----------



## The Technophobe (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought Crusade had potential - galen was galen was great


----------



## Thadlerian (Dec 13, 2006)

The Technophobe said:


> Check Google - Space Rangers. Take second choice and Bobs your Auntie.
> I am glad they are making more Babylon 5 but it was a pity about Crusade.


No, take the first choice 
Space Rangers incidentally also happens to be one of the greatest games in history: An RPG-ish Russian space game combining various game types. It's fun, detailed and replayable, even though its interface is a little simple


----------



## Spade (Dec 17, 2006)

I remember watching Space Rangers in it's entirety on a movie channel. They ran it as two separate telemovies. It was pretty cheesy. Had the woman who played Mapes in the Dune movie, though. That was pretty cool.


----------

